# Kazza für Linux?



## croown (3. März 2004)

Moin,
jo jo mal ne Frage gibt es sowas wie Kazza auch für Linux? Oder läuft sogar Kazza unter Linux?


Mfg Croown


----------



## gothic ghost (3. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von croown _
> Moin,
> jo jo mal ne Frage gibt es sowas wie Kazza auch für Linux? Oder läuft sogar Kazza unter Linux?
> 
> ...



hi,
* steht auf deren Hompage*  

http://www.kazaalitekpp.com
Der Link geht nicht bei mir 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Never give up
Alles wird gut ;-)


----------



## Sway (3. März 2004)

Soweit ich weiss kann MLDONKEY auch ins KaZaA Netzwerk, bzw konnte es. Vor einem Jahr ging es auf jeden Fall


----------



## croown (3. März 2004)

*Re: Re: Kazza für Linux?*



> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *hi,
> steht auf deren Hompage
> 
> ...



HAMMERHART, echt jetzt Junge wenn es da steht dann hättest du es ja mal mit deinen Worten wiedergeben können, wenn dein Superlink schon nicht geht

Mfg Croown


----------



## JohannesR (3. März 2004)

Schön geschmeidig bleiben, ja? Du kannst KaZaA mit WineX emulieren.
Wie? Das hätte man mit der einmaligen benutzung von Google herausfinden können. Hier der Link zur Anleitung.


----------



## LeC (4. März 2004)

amule für edonkey is ganz ok


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (4. März 2004)

Hallo!

Als Alternative dazu kann ich den linux-overnet client empfehlen, den gibts auf http://www.overnet.com/. Den Client kann man commandozeilen- oder guibasiert betreiben.

Gruss TrueSun


----------



## croown (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Schön geschmeidig bleiben, ja? Du kannst KaZaA mit WineX emulieren.
> Wie? Das hätte man mit der einmaligen benutzung von Google herausfinden können. Hier der Link zur Anleitung. *



Jo jo bleibe immer schön geschmeidig! Die einmalige benutzung von Google gestaltet sich desöfteren als nervig, da Google langsam immer mehr Schrott zu Tage fördert als nützliches.

Danke für geschmeidige Antwort

Mfg Croown;-)


----------

